# Less and less poop?!



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi everyone,

So since switching Ellie to two high quality cat foods, she has less and less poop that I'm noticing. She's essentially potty trained-- there will be an occasional piece of poop right outside her tray/wheel, but she really only sticks to those two areas. Lately, though, I haven't noticed much of anything! Do you think it could be because there's less fillers/waste in her food, and she's starting to get closer to being an adult? (Heard babies poop substantially more.. She's 16-17 weeks old.) or do you think there's a possibility of something more and I should be concerned? 

Thanks!


----------



## lcoopman (Sep 8, 2014)

My guy is around the same age. I switched him to new food about 3 Weeks ago, and like you I have noticed that his poops has gotten smaller and he is pooping less.


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

That's great! (I think... well, I'm glad to hear a similar story haha.) Can't wait for more feedback.


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi everyone-- 

I have suspicions that Ellie is eating her poop. Has anyone had any experience with this?


----------



## lcoopman (Sep 8, 2014)

Have you seen her eat her poop? My guy sometimes smells his poop, and I think that he might eat it but he never does.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I had a poop eater. The way I noticed was she anointed with it. But my girl was having teeth issues and was being syringe fed and was sick. It is rare that a hedgehog will eat their own poop unless there is something wrong nutritionally or they are very young. 

I'm guessing that the high quality of foods she is on is just causing her to poop less. Animals on a high quality diet use more of the nutrients in their food therefore eliminating the excess waste in turn causing less poop. Since my guys have been on a partial raw diet with four kinds of kibble they only really poop once a night. It's super nice because it is easy to clean up. I don't even have to clean the wheel every day anymore. It's crazy! And really nice. 

Oh and just an fyi, one of my girls poops really big poops and two of them are what I would consider average and my other girl (the one mentioned above who was sick) poops very small poops. I think it's all dependent on the hedgehog. 

I hope that helps.


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi everyone! 
Very helpful. The only reason I suspect this is because of this: yesterday, after about an hour and a half of running, when I went to take her out for bonding time, there was a decent amount of poop on her tray! I was so happy considering there was literally close to nothing the past few days. She also had poopy boots, so we had a foot bath yay!  We played, cuddled, etc. This morning: poops gone. My boyfriend suggested maybe she just walked all over it, but there's not even smushed poop all over the paper towel (what I use in the tray instead of litter). It literally just looks like it was never there. That's why I'm confused! The poop isn't anywhere else in the cage.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Can you share the food that you are feeding her and any treats?


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Sure! I'm in class right now otherwise I'd just take pics. It's Natural Balance Duck & Green Pea, and Halo's Spot Stew Grain Free Chicken. Treats, which she doesn't get too often (a little bit every few days) include plain poached chicken breast, baby carrots and yellow bell peppers (which she had last night.) Those are her favorites-- she has eaten other things but loves those! (I was worried since she eats anything but I finally found a food she doesn't like-- celery!)


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

No worries. I can google. My brood is also on NB Green Pea and Duck. To be honest, both foods look good and balanced. I doubted it was the food because even the super crappy stuff is normally nutritionally balanced. 

A very quick search normally mentions a vitamin deficiency, normally B and K. Unfortunately with hedgehog poop eating there is a very little out there. And I really doubt with such good food she is vitamin deficient.


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Is there anything you suggest I should do? I can try to clean the tray while I have her out to prevent this. I'm gonna clean her cage tomorrow, maybe I should move some things around too?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I wouldn't move things... If it can be stressed induced, moving her set up around might stress her out more. She could be doing it because she is digesting better materials and she wants to get more out of it. Which, yes, is really gross but it;s true. As long as she is happy and healthy, for right now I would give her body a little more time to adjust to the new foods.


----------

